# Wild thing...



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I was going through some of Cosy's pictures today and came across this puppy pic. She was such
a wild little thing back then. It's amazing what a calm little girl she is now at 3.5 yrs. 


[attachment=50790uppyhoodcosy.jpg]


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Wild thing...."She makes my heart Sing"..

Oh Brit, I missed out when you first got Cosy....seeing this is suuuuuuch a treat!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

:wub: :wub: :wub: OMG, what a total doll she is!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

She is adorable today too! :heart:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Lookie :wub: !!! How cute was she?!!! Britt you should post more wittle puppy pics of Cosy!!! :wub2:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

really brit? Cosy is a lot calmer now? Kelsie just turned 3yrs old in Jan... and she hasnt calmed down a bit! I am wondering if she ever will... :huh: I hope for kodie's sake she will... :smpullhair:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ Brit she looks the same!! 

I must say she is the cutest little thing. I love her to bits :wub: 

She still looks like a little puppy. What a doll.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww precious puppy!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She is just SO much fun!!
She is a living doll, Brit :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She is an adorable wild thing! She's just got that look of mischief about her. :smheat:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Brit if you should ever tire of that little fluff angel send her to Idaho, I love Cosy :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Cosy is just too cute. That little girl looked like she was full of mischief! :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW, little puppy Cosy, :wub: . She hasn't changed much, still just an itty bitty precious cutieface thing.


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

So your saying there is hope for a calmer Cuddles :biggrin: 
She is precious. I love it that she still looks like a puppy :wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow! She was and still is such a cutie! :Sooo cute: Are you sure she is 3.5 years now? LOL!


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

What a pretty baby! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She looks so sweet that butter wouldn't melt in her mouth. An absolute doll. :cloud9:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Cosy was just a smaller puppy version of the BEAUTIFUL girl she is today!!! She looks the same ... only more grown up. :wub: :wub: 

Brit ... I LOVE your siggy!!! That is simply ADORABLE!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

She looks exactly the same except with longer hair now! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

She really is just so beautiful.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh I sure love Cosy...then and now =)


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awwww I could scoop her up and hug and kiss her .. look at that cute face, she still looks like a fake doll ..

She's really not real is she - just photoshopped ???


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (diamonds mommy @ Apr 4 2009, 01:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756769


> Britt you should post more wittle puppy pics of Cosy!!! :wub2:[/B]


 :yes: :yes: 

awwh, what a tiny little precious girl :heart:


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

:wub: Awww isn't she just beautiful :wub: :wub:


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

sorry it posted three times


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

sorry to posted three times


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She hasn't changed one bit, just longer hair and such "cuteness" factor!!!!! She is a little doll baby!!!!


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

Oh my! She was just as beautiful as a baby as she is now :wub: PLEASE  post more Cosy pictures!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

What a little heartbreaker! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Apr 4 2009, 03:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756955


> Awwww I could scoop her up and hug and kiss her .. look at that cute face, she still looks like a fake doll ..
> 
> She's really not real is she - just photoshopped ???[/B]



LOL! Yes she's really a mountain goat!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

(((sigh)))

could she be ANY cuter????? :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

lol, if you ever, and i mean ever, tire of her, send her over to me.  i'm first in line, lol.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a sweetheart !!!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Cosy looks like she found the fountain of youth. :wub: :wub: She is gorgeous, shorter hair, longer hair, younger, older and all. :wub: :wub: She is a true beauty. :wub: :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Brit, she is toooo gorgeous!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Cosy is just too cute for words, Brit!!!! :wub: :wub: I don't think she could be any cuter!!!! :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh my gosh what a cutie! hehehehe Look at that little face. Oh Brit, thanks for sharing that with those of us her missed her at that age. What a little cutie patutie.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Man o man she is cute!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

How did I miss the picture of precious Cosy? Brit, she's so adorable, then and now. Thanks for sharing the pic!


----------

